# Conversion avi pour l'Apple TV



## titigrou (9 Novembre 2015)

Hello!

Avant de franchir le pas de l'Apple TV, je me demandais quelque chose.

Si j'ai bien compris, il va aller chercher les vidéos présentes dans iTunes.
Donc exit les fichiers .avi.
Du coup, il faut le convertir. Et pour cela, quelle est la meilleure solution en terme de logiciel et de format?

Merci d'avance.

Antoine


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2015)

Le format, il n'y en a qu'un MP4. Il faut donc convertir ts vidéo et pour cela j'utilise un logiciel que je trouve très ergonomique et surtout qui a la faculté de te trouver les informations associées a ton fichier (Film, série TV, vidéo personnel) : iVI (http://www.southpolesoftware.com/iVI/iVI.php).

Je l'utilise depuis des années et surtout il me permet de recompresser certaines vidéos, même celle déjà en MP4 ou justement de ne rien recompresser quand c’est un MP4 contenu dans un fichier type MKV. C’est le plus complet des logiciels sur le marché d'après mes tests.


----------



## titigrou (9 Novembre 2015)

D'accord je teste ça!
Merci infiniment!
J'ai essayé de convertir avec VLC mais je n'avais que la vidéo...


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2015)

Il y a aussi Handbrake, mais semble-t-il moins complet que iVI


----------

